# Salem Oregon collection on craigslist



## creepn (Oct 18, 2012)

http://salem.craigslist.org/bik/3331996908.html


----------



## RMS37 (Oct 18, 2012)

I always enjoy the surreal nature of zero-gravity pictures of bikes trying to float free from their moorings.


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> I always enjoy the surreal nature of zero-gravity pictures of bikes trying to float free from their moorings.




With regard to gravity, Salem, Oregon plays by it's own rules.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2012)

A great deal for someone that cherishes Girl bikes... just 3 Boys variety?


----------



## vincev (Oct 18, 2012)

A backpack collector in Portland would like those bikes.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 18, 2012)

You guys aren't familiar with the new floor mount garage door openers? Get with the times you old timers!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 18, 2012)

ohdeebee said:


> You guys aren't familiar with the new floor mount garage door openers? Get with the times you old timers!




And lets not overlook those cool helium filled fluorescent light fixtures that need to be chained down lest they float away!  Hey I just wore out three sets of tires already,  What kind of celebration did you guys have planned for me?


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> And lets not overlook those cool helium filled fluorescent light fixtures that need to be chained down lest they float away!  Hey I just wore out three sets of tires already,  What kind of celebration did you guys have planned for me?




Wearing out 3 sets of tires is good for one Cheetos bike. You'll need to talk to Vince about the best time for you to take delivery, so he can plan his schedule, as he'll need about 4-5 days to get to your place and back. He'll also need directions to your house, so getting your name up on that member map might be a good idea.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok great! My address is ..... Haaaaaaaayyyy wait a minute, you almost got me there.


----------



## vincev (Oct 18, 2012)

I believe Dave actually craves the Cheetos bike.Riding it on the streets of Portland would finally give him the respect he desperately yearns for from fellow collectors.I realize he envies the bike and my yellow siren/light helmet.If you put your name on the members map Dave will find you.Ask Old Rider what happened to him.


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2012)

*Sons of Italy*

Vince, pardon my ignorance but isn't the yellow siren helmet part of traditional costume and only to be worn at the Sons of Italy secret ceremonies?


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2012)

Its part of my gang's colors so show some respect.


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

I think history will prove that I have nothing but the utmost respect for you and your "gang". I suggest that you go back and reread every last one of my posts. Go on, I'll wait.


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

Are you done yet?


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

What's taking you so long?


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey nimrod, I'm trying to prove how much I respect you already. Hurry up!


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm still reading.


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2012)

only 8 more pages


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2012)

Most of your posts are nonsense.


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> Most of your posts are nonsense.




I hardly think raw fish limps high under toy vegetables?


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2012)

I am happy that you are back and are as idiotic as ever with your stupid requests,comments and stories.I would guess your time away from the forum was not used to improve your mind.If it were it just doesnt show.


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

Remember Vince, the doctors said I shouldn't have any stresses, or I could have a relapse. That was the terms you agreed to, when they released me in your custody. This is beginning to feel like stress, and I'm feeling a relapse coming on. So you better nicen' up.


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2012)

Dave dont worry.For someone to have their mind stressed out they first have to have one.Your perfectly safe.Isn't it time for you to look for a kickstand?


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

That reminds me of the time when I was looking for a kickstand..........*

*Abe Simpson voice.


----------

